# ASUS X79 Mainboard Lineup



## XE85 (22. Oktober 2011)

Immer mehr Hersteller zeigen nun ihre X79 Mainboards. Als einer der letzten Hersteller zeigt nun auch ASUS zumindest Ausschnitte der eigenen X79 Boards. Einheitlich bei allen Boards ist das ASUS durchgehend 8 RAM Slots verbaut. Die Anzahl der SATA Ports ist nicht 100% eindeutig erkennbar. Farblich sind die Boards wie gewohn ausgeführt.

Rampage IV:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sabertooth X79:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P9X79 Pro:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, Sabertooth X79, P9X79 PRO teasers

mfg


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. Oktober 2011)

Was Ich persönlich nie begreifen werde, wieso verbauen die Boardhersteller die Ramsockel immer so nah an den CPU Sockel!?
Das muss doch anders zu lösen sein.


----------



## hotfirefox (22. Oktober 2011)

Gegenfrage, warum verbauen die User nicht einfach normalen RAM ohne extra hohen "Kühlkörper"?


----------



## Rollmops (22. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Was Ich persönlich nie begreifen werde, wieso verbauen die Boardhersteller die Ramsockel immer so nah an den CPU Sockel!?
> Das muss doch anders zu lösen sein.


 
Naja das wird wohl daran liegen, dass der Speichercontroller im CPU integriert ist. Je kürzer die Leitung zum Controller desto besser.
War früher noch anders als RAM Controller in der Northbridge waren.


----------



## euihyun2210 (22. Oktober 2011)

die Abschnitte der Kühlkörper vom Rampage, die man sieht, lassen nichts Gutes vermuten :S


----------



## devon (22. Oktober 2011)

Genaues Release Datum davon gibts nich oder?


----------



## XE85 (22. Oktober 2011)

die letzten Gerüchte sprechen vom 14. November



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Was Ich persönlich nie begreifen werde, wieso  verbauen die Boardhersteller die Ramsockel immer so nah an den CPU  Sockel!?



aufgrund der Signalwege, aufgrund der 4 Sockel ist ohnehin der Weg bis zum äußersten schon ziemlich weit.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Was Ich persönlich nie begreifen werde, wieso verbauen die Boardhersteller die Ramsockel immer so nah an den CPU Sockel!?
> Das muss doch anders zu lösen sein.


 Weil du sicherlich auch willst, dass die Dinger funktionieren. Du hast nicht sonderlich viel Spielraum um den RAM an die CPU an zu binden. Wenn du da etwas weiter weg gehst, wird das überproportional teurer, bzw. du musst mit Leistungseinbußen klar kommen, weil eben kein DDR3-1600 mehr geht, sondern nur noch DDR3-1033. DA würdeste sicherlich aber noch mehr meckern oder?

PS: Die Sache mit den 6 SATA-Ports ist aber ein schlechter Scherz oder? 

VOR ALLEM! 4xSATA-3G und nur 2xSATA-6G. Ham se die noch alle?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

Beim Rampage scheint eine Menge Platz zwischen den beiden 16x Slots zu sein, da werden sich die Multi GPU Fans freuen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> PS: Die Sache mit den 6 SATA-Ports ist aber ein schlechter Scherz oder?
> 
> VOR ALLEM! 4xSATA-3G und nur 2xSATA-6G. Ham se die noch alle?


 
Jop, das habe ich auch so gedacht, wo sind die 10 Sata 3 Ports?


----------



## AeroX (22. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Rampage scheint eine Menge Platz zwischen den beiden 16x Slots zu sein, da werden sich die Multi GPU Fans freuen.
> 
> 
> 
> Jop, das habe ich auch so gedacht, wo sind die 10 Sata 3 Ports?


 
Heut muss man doch überall an jeder Ecke sparen!


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Und beim sabertooth ist der PCI-Slot auch total fürn ARSCH -.- warum legt man den nicht nach ganz unten, oder tauscht ihn in der Position mit dem 16x Slot drüber???? 

So kann man den auch wieder nur nutzen, wenn man nur eine GPU mit Dualslot verwendet -.-

Ok, anders rum würden eventuell 2x Trippleslot nicht gehen, aber trotzdem. So hätte man sich eigentlich den PCI-Slot sparen können


----------



## XE85 (22. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> PS: Die Sache mit den 6 SATA-Ports ist aber ein schlechter Scherz oder?
> 
> VOR ALLEM! 4xSATA-3G und nur 2xSATA-6G. Ham se die noch alle?



Hast du andere Bilder als ich sie hier gepostest habe? Denn auf denen ist nirgends das komplette Board zu sehen und somit auch nicht ob sich noch irgend wo SATA Ports befinden.

Zu erkennen ist lediglich das es beim Rampage eindeutig mehr als 6 sind.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

Die Sabertooth Dinger sind eh fürn Arsch, weder bei AMD noch bei Intel sind sie brauchbar, für das Gebotene zu teuer.
Wird hier nicht anders sein und das Layout ist echt Mist, keine Ahnung, was sich Asus dabei immer denkt.


----------



## Rico Dredd (22. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Sabertooth Dinger sind eh fürn Arsch, weder bei AMD noch bei Intel sind sie brauchbar, für das Gebotene zu teuer.
> Wird hier nicht anders sein und das Layout ist echt Mist, keine Ahnung, was sich Asus dabei immer denkt.



Das wundert mich auch immer. Bin zwar überhaupt kein ASUS fan, da die bei mir immer Probleme machen (Pech vielleicht), aber wenn man sich die Bewertungen ansieht, die preislich im mittleren Bereich liegen schneiden von Userseite immer sehr gut ab, aber je teurer es wird, desto mehr Probleme stellen sich ein...


----------



## axxo (22. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> VOR ALLEM! 4xSATA-3G und nur 2xSATA-6G. Ham se die noch alle?



Mit Glück löten die dir dann noch 2xMarvell Sata6G Ports dazu die dann effektiv langsamer arbeiten als die nativen Sata-3G


----------



## ArMyHuHn (23. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und beim sabertooth ist der PCI-Slot auch total fürn ARSCH -.- warum legt man den nicht nach ganz unten, oder tauscht ihn in der Position mit dem 16x Slot drüber????
> 
> So kann man den auch wieder nur nutzen, wenn man nur eine GPU mit Dualslot verwendet -.-
> 
> Ok, anders rum würden eventuell 2x Trippleslot nicht gehen, aber trotzdem. So hätte man sich eigentlich den PCI-Slot sparen können


 
Also ich habe das Sabertooth 990FX  in Compo mit dem AMD Phenom 1100T BE und 16GB 1600er DDR3 ram und ganz im ernst die Leistung ist super Preis/Leistung stimmen vollkommen.


----------



## NCphalon (23. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wer schließt denn mehr als 2 SSDs (für nix anderes is S-ATA 6G sinnvoll) an? Die Leute die mehr wollen holn sich gleich welche für PCIe.

Und wenn ich mich net verrechnet hab benötigt ein elektrisches Signal zum Durchlaufen einer Strecke von 1cm ca. 5ns, bei 5cm sinds dann entsprechend 25ns, bei 10cm 50ns usw., deshalb is der RAM so nah wie möglich an der CPU und der Cache onDie.

(Natürlich angenommen die Signale breiten sich mit (2/3)*c aus, was, meine ich, der Richtwert is.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (23. Oktober 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit PCI 3.0 ? Kann das der X79 ?


----------



## XE85 (23. Oktober 2011)

der X79 nicht, aber die Sandy Bridge E CPUs

mfg


----------



## UTDARKCTF (23. Oktober 2011)

Also wird es wohl Boards mit PCI 2.0 und welche mit 3.0 geben !?


----------



## Skysnake (23. Oktober 2011)

ArMyHuHn schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Sabertooth 990FX  in Compo mit dem AMD Phenom 1100T BE und 16GB 1600er DDR3 ram und ganz im ernst die Leistung ist super Preis/Leistung stimmen vollkommen.


 Und was hat das jetzt mit der für mich bescheuerten ANORDNUNG des PCI-Slots zu tun?



UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Also wird es wohl Boards mit PCI*-E* 2.0 und welche mit 3.0 geben !?


 
Ob SB-E für den Desktop jetzt mit PCI-E 2.0 oder 3.0 kommt ist noch immer nicht klar. Wenn man den Infos GB auf einer Folie traut, über die ich ja vor kurzem eine News geschrieben habe, dann wird SB-E für den Desktop nur PCI-E 2.0 unterstützen. Die Server-Versionen werden aber sehr sehr sehr sicher PCI-E 3.0 unterstützen.

Ob die MBs jetzt mit 2.0 oder 3.0 Support kommen ist noch nicht klar.

@NcPhalon:
Es ist aber schon SEHR mager mit den 2 SATA III Ports. Wenn ich mir das überlege, dann hätte ich bei meinem System nicht mal mehr Platz für ein DVD-Laufwerk  Das muss man sich mal geben. IDE fällt ja bei allen neuen Boards so langsam weg. Bis jetzt hab ich da halt meine optischen Laufwerke drüber laufen. Reicht ja auch. Mehr Bandbreite brauchen die eh nicht. Das sind aber halt 2 Ports extra! Ich brüchte halt mindestens 7 SATA-Ports. Eher 8. 

Man muss sich ja auch mal überlegen, für was für Leute dieses System ausgelegt ist. Nämlich für Leute denen ein SB 1155 System zu klein ist. Sodele, jetzt nehmen wir mal ein relistisches Setup an. Da haste schon mal 2 GPUs. Da sind dann also gleich 32 Lanes weg. Haste noch 8 übrig. Tja daran kannste eine PCI-E Karte verwenden und dann wars das. Wobei die Dinger noch deutlich zu teuer sind in meinen Augen. Da nimmt man lieber eine mit SATA-Anschluss. Wenn du aber eine für PCI-E nimmst, dann haste schon keine Lanes mehr übrig für eine WLan-Karte oder sonst etwas. Wenn musst du gleich deine GPUs wieder beschneiden. Das willst du ja aber nicht, weil ansonsten könnteste ja auch gleich SB aufm 1155er nehmen. Ok da ist es noch bescheidener, aber du weißt was ich meine.

Also 6 interne SATA-Ports finde ich einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß für ein High-End-System. Wie gesagt, selbst ich brauch min 6 Ports, wenn ich auf ein optisches Laufwerk verzichte. Ergo eigentlich 7+


----------



## XE85 (23. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Da sind dann also gleich 32 Lanes weg. Haste noch 8 übrig.



Also ich zähle da 16 - 8 bleiben von der CPU über und 8 kommen vom Chipsatz. Sagen wir mal das 6 intern verbraucht werden (USB3, GBe, SATA Controller) bleiben immer noch 10 Lanes. Eine PCIe SSD braucht 4, eine WLan Karte eine und eine Soundkarte ebenfalls eine, bleiben noch immer 4 Lanes, zB für einen Raidcontroller übrig. Das sind dann ohnehin schon 6 Karten - da müssen die GPUs schon mit Wakü oder im untersten Slot mit speziellem 8 Slot Gehäuse montiert sein, damit sich das mechanisch überhaupt ausgeht. 

mfg


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> (Natürlich angenommen die Signale breiten sich mit (2/3)*c aus, was, meine ich, der Richtwert is.


 
Eher langsamer bei Motherboards... irgendwas knapp über 50%, den genauen Wert habe ich leider vergessen - auf jeden Fall < als 0,6c.


----------



## hfb (23. Oktober 2011)

Sky hat vollkommen recht, wir reden hier ja nicht von den Einsteiger-Billig-Boards. Sondern von den Boards für die Leute
mit den gehobenen Ansprüchen. Da sind 6 Satas einfach nur lächerlich, eben auch weil Intel schon seit langem den
IDE-Anschluss wegrationalisiert hat.
Ich habe intern 6 Festplatten, 1 SSD, 4 optische Laufwerke, 1 E-Sata Backup-Platte, und ich brauche die auch alle.
Ohne 2 zusätzliche JMicron-Controller auf dem Board ginge das eh nicht, aber die Jmicrons sind halt deutlich schlechter als
die nativen Sata-Ports. 
Dann das GTX 480 SLI plus die Physx GTX 460 plus Ageia PCI-E plus X-FI (PCI), und ja, das Antec 1200 hat nur 7 Slots aber
der Abstand zum Netzteil unten erlaubt 8 Slots, musste halt einen Lufttunnel zur Entlüftung der unten verbauten GTX 460 DHE basteln...Lanes kann man nie genug haben.
Wenn ich dann noch höre, dass PCI-E 3 evtl. nicht dabei ist und trotzdem dann nur 48 Lanes zur Verfügung stehen...und der PCI-Controller ist ja auch wegrationalisiert, der hat zumindest etwas entlastet...ich sehe schon, mein X58 bleibt mir noch lange erhalten. Da mir die Prozessorleistung nach wie vor ausreicht und die Boardausstattung eher ein Kaufgrund für mich wäre. Danke, Intel, Geld gespart.

Nochmal, XE, deine Aufzählung ist schon OK, für Normaluser. Die kaufen aber eher kein 2011er Board.


----------



## XE85 (23. Oktober 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Dann das GTX 480 SLI plus die Physx GTX 460 plus* Ageia PCI-E* plus X-FI (PCI)


 
Mir wäre nicht bekannt das es eine Ageia Karte mit PCIe gibt - zudem wenn du eine GTX460 für Physixs verwendest, für was willst du dann noch eine Ageia Karte einbauen? Nachdem Ageia von nv gekauft wurde ist das Sinnlos.



hfb schrieb:


> Nochmal, XE, deine Aufzählung ist schon OK, für Normaluser. Die kaufen aber eher kein 2011er Board.



Meine aufzähling stellt schon das maximum dar was mechanisch überhaupt machbar ist, egal ob Sockel 1155 oder 2011. Wo willst du denn noch zusätzliche Karten hinbauen? Das hat nix mit Normaluser zu tun. 

mfg


----------



## hfb (23. Oktober 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Mir wäre nicht bekannt das es eine Ageia Karte mit PCIe gibt - zudem wenn du eine GTX460 für Physixs verwendest, für was willst du dann noch eine Ageia Karte einbauen? Nachdem Ageia von nv gekauft wurde ist das Sinnlos.


 
Auch murderMods wissen nicht alles.
Es gibt sie. Ich hab bereits die 2. verbaut, weil mir die erste abgeraucht ist. Liegt noch im Keller rum, sag mir deine Adresse, dann schick ich sie dir. Oder google einfach mal für den Beweis. Der Ageia Chip ist von Haus aus sowohl für PCI als auch PCI-E ausgelegt, das Interface bestimmt der Kartenhersteller, hauptsächlich für (ich glaub Dell) OEMs wurde tatsächlich eine gewisse Stückzahl PCI-E hergestellt. Im freien Handel waren sie eher selten.
Sinnlos ist ein so starkes Wort, und falsch noch dazu...es gibt einige wenige Spiele die nur mit der original Ageia laufen, z.B. Infernal. Da ich ein absolut abwärts kompatibler Mensch bin (hab noch nen Rechner mit echtem Voodoo 2 SLI und PowerVR-Karte, und einen mit Pentium 233 (mit MMX!) und echter Soundblaster Pro für härtnäckige DOS-Games), muss ich also eine echte Ageia zusätzlich haben. Abgesehen davon war es sehr interessant, die gegeneinander zu checken, z.B. verschwindet das Wasser aus der Wasserkanone in Cryostasis mit der Ageia beim Aufprall auf den Boden, mit der Graka sieht man, wie es am Boden verläuft und versickert. Gibt noch andere Beispiele, sprengt aber den Rahmen hier.



XE85 schrieb:


> Meine aufzähling stellt schon das maximum dar was mechanisch überhaupt machbar ist, egal ob Sockel 1155 oder 2011. Wo willst du denn noch zusätzliche Karten hinbauen? Das hat nix mit Normaluser zu tun.
> 
> mfg


 
Äh, ich will keine zusätzlichen Karten einbauen. Nur die die ich jetzt schon verbaut habe...und da wäre es schön, wenn ich die GTX 460 mit mehr als 4 Lanes anbinden könnte, die JMicrons an mehr als einer PCI-E 1 Lane hängen würden, die begrenzt nämlich arg bei bis zu 6 angeschlossenen Geräten an einem JMicron...und so weiter.
Und nochmal, der Normaluser kauft kein 2011-Board, die winseln doch schon bei den Billig-Boards 1155/1156 wegen der Kosten.


----------



## Pyrypers (24. Oktober 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenfrage, warum verbauen die User nicht einfach normalen RAM ohne extra hohen "Kühlkörper"?



Stimmt, ich habe mir anstatt der normalen corsair veng. Module die LP verbaut, die laufen top, bleiben durch meinen großen cpu kühler schön kühl und passen schön rein. Für overclocker, die es übertreiben wollen ist dann sowieso eine wasserkühlung die einzige lösung. Also hohe kühlkörper nicht zwingend nötig!


----------



## XE85 (24. Oktober 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Äh, ich will keine zusätzlichen Karten einbauen. Nur die die ich jetzt schon verbaut habe...



Diese Aussage war ganz allgemein und nicht speziell auf deinen Fall bezogen. Und im Allgemeinen ist es nunmal so das mehr als 6 Karten mechnisch nur schwer passen.



hfb schrieb:


> wenn ich die GTX 460 mit mehr als 4 Lanes anbinden könnte


 
Das ist doch kein Problem - die X-Fi und die Dell Ageia Karte brauchen je eine Lane - die GTX460 kann also mit 8 von der CPU versorgt werden.



hfb schrieb:


> Und nochmal, der Normaluser kauft kein 2011-Board, die winseln doch  schon bei den Billig-Boards 1155/1156 wegen der Kosten.



Normaluser verbauen auch kein SLI, eine Graka *und* eine Ageia Karte als Physics, eine PCIe SSD oder einen Raid Controller. Und meine Aufzählung mit den 6 Karten war sicher keine für "Normaluser" wie du sie nennst. Kein "Normaluser" kauft eine PCIe SSD für merhrere 100€ oder einen zusätzlichen Raidontroller.

mfg


----------



## hfb (24. Oktober 2011)

Eben, beim Normaluser sind wir uns ja einig. Der X79 muss halt nicht nur gehobenen, sondern auch (ab)gehobeneren Ansprüchen
genügen. Und wenn er kein PCI-E 3 bringt, tut er das für mich gerade eben mal so.

Meine Schlussansprache in der Sache:
Und trotzdem kann das Board nie zuviel Lanes haben.


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. Oktober 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> die letzten Gerüchte sprechen vom 14. November
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort.
Aber kann man nicht das Signal verstärken!?


----------



## Skysnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Klar, wenn du bereit bist dafür zu zahlen, und damit leben kannst, das du wahrscheinlich eben nicht mehr den maximalen RAM-Takt des RAM-Controllers haben kannst.


----------



## zweilinkehaende (25. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt doch jetzt schon Boards (bspw. MSI) die angeblich PCI-E 3.0 unterstützen.
Warum sollte das nicht auch so bei den 2011 Boards sein?
Gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis () gibts das bestimmt!


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du bereit bist dafür zu zahlen, und damit leben kannst, das du wahrscheinlich eben nicht mehr den maximalen RAM-Takt des RAM-Controllers haben kannst.




Ich persönlich wäre bereit dafür mehr zu zahlen, aber Ich schätze mal das Ich damit so ziemlich alleine Stünde.
Aber Ich wäre nicht bereit an Leistung zu verlieren.
Ich hab nicht damit gerechnet dass es nicht ohne Leistungsverlust geht.


----------



## evosociety (25. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Aber kann man nicht das Signal verstärken!?


 
Latenz


----------



## Skysnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wäre bereit dafür mehr zu zahlen, aber Ich schätze mal das Ich damit so ziemlich alleine Stünde.
> Aber Ich wäre nicht bereit an Leistung zu verlieren.
> Ich hab nicht damit gerechnet dass es nicht ohne Leistungsverlust geht.


 
Was heißt, du bist bereit dafür zu bezahlen????

10€ oder wie?

Wenn ja, rechne mal lieber mit 1k€+ und das ist schon nett gerechnet. Die Entwicklungskosten müssen ja wieder rein kommen. Allein von Material etc. wenn es Massenmarkt wäre, würdeste wahrscheinlich sogar bei einigen 10€ liegen, aber so was will halt keiner, ergo müsstest du die Entwicklungskosten tragen, und das wären bei den Stückzahlen schnell mehrere tausend €, und da denke ich willst du das dann doch plötzlich nicht mehr oder? 

PS: Wenn doch, willste meine Bankverbindung wissen?


----------

